# Boo Hoo!



## Dave Spencer (13 Apr 2009)

The mighty Hatters have been relegated.    

FA and FL....    

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Apr 2009)

Who???


----------



## Simon D (13 Apr 2009)

Listen carefully and you'll hear my heart break!

The mighty (or not so) what?


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Who???



What? lol.

Is this football :?:


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2009)

Starting on minus 30 points didn't help thats for sure!! they will be back next season


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Apr 2009)

Ha Ha ha.....Oops no sympathy for me the Saints fan then 

AC


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Apr 2009)

Cheers guys, I feel much better now.   

Bouncing straight back may depend on what players we can keep. We lost a lot of our better ones before this season when the 30 points were deducted.

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (14 Apr 2009)

Man on, down the line.....

What they need to do, is play the 9-1-1 formation. Its all about the attach.........  

Get Renaldo in goal, Gerard Huliay in deffence, and Grobblarh as team captin. Winner mate, im tellin ya.  8)


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> What they need to do, is play the 9-1-1 formation. Its all about the attach.........



You looking for a managers job?  Thats some 'outside the box' thinking if I ever did see it! 

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Apr 2009)

It`s like listening to Brian Clough.  

Dave.


----------

